# Kingdom Trails - 2009/10/02 and 2009/10/04



## WoodCore (Oct 5, 2009)

I've been wanting to ride up on the Kingdom Trails for some time now and after a few planned trips that where abruptly aborted in the early part of the summer It was awesome to finally make the trek up to the NEK and get some riding in this past weekend. Despite the somewhat soggy weather over the weekend I managed to get out for two healthy rips on the Kingdom trails, one on Friday afternoon and another on Sunday. Regardless, between rolling mile after mile of super sweet single track, enjoying the foliage at it's peak and visiting with some dear friends, I had an incredible weekend to say the least.  

*Friday 2009/10/02*

I left CT around 7:30am and hooked up with my Brother in East Burke just before noon. We geared up and checked in at the trails office, received a recommended route (which was pretty much what I was going to ride anyway) and headed out for the trails. The first part of the ride from East Burke is probably the worst as it's a pretty good climb up East Darling Hill Road on the blacktop to the top of the ridge. Although it's not really that much fun it does serve as a good warm up and after you reach the top of the ridge the fun starts almost immediately! This is perhaps the longest of the climbs so getting it out of the way at the beginning of the ride is key.

Anyway, as soon as we crossed Darling Hill Road and started into the singletrack on Poundcake I immediately started hooting, hollering, laughing and quickly forgot about pretty much everything else in the world other than what might be around the next corner until arriving back at the car. The trails are that good! Nothing is real technical but there's a ton of flow and even towards the end of the ride when your legs might be feeling a tad bit weak you continue to press on to that next section of single track.     

We hit up most of the popular/signature trails during our inaugural ride including Tap & Die, Webs, Sidewinder, Jaw, Kitchel, etc....

Here's the track info....

http://crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=636 

http://crankfire.com/map/index.php?tid=80&t=636&w=0

*Sunday 2009/10/04* 

Rode solo on Sunday and mixed the route up a bit! Despite the increased traffic and wetness on the trails it ended up being another great ride. 


http://crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=638

http://crankfire.com/map/index.php?tid=80&t=638&w=0



Here's the picture's.... Enjoy!


----------



## JD (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice Pics.


----------



## roark (Oct 5, 2009)

great shots, spookman and I were up there a couple weeks ago - wish I'd stopped for more pics but it was too good! ETA : no sidewinder? That trail is something else....


----------



## bvibert (Oct 5, 2009)

Sweet!  Looks like a ton of fun from those pictures. :beer:


----------



## awf170 (Oct 5, 2009)

WoodCore said:


>


 

:-o:-o:-o  Must get there now...


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 6, 2009)

awf170 said:


> :-o:-o:-o  Must get there now...



Austin
if you want to rail some sweet berms, you need to hit Highland. Just say when.


Woodcore
Sweet pics. Looks like a good time.


----------



## BigJay (Oct 6, 2009)

Gooooood stuff!

I have yet to try the "new" kessel! Always looks great on pics and people tell me they do it 4-5 times in a row now...

Great pics, really shows the KT design!


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 6, 2009)

roark said:


> ETA : no sidewinder? That trail is something else....



Of course I hit up Sidewinder! That trail was #1 on my list of must ride trails. I rolled it four times and each time was faster and more fun than the last. Being a first year rider take this with a grain of salt, but rolling this trail was perhaps the most fun I've had on a mountain bike to date. Awesome stuff!! 

For those who haven't had the chance to ride it, imagine a natural half pipe for mountain bikes with 30 foot walls!

Here's a few videos from others if your interested.....


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Oct 8, 2009)

Nice photos!  Still haven't had a chance to get up there.  Hoping a Saturday will randomly make itself available to go.  Not looking good so far.  Looks like tons of fun.  Thanks for the post.


----------

